# Audi Avus Wheels



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

Im feeling helpful and the avus wheel is a pretty popular wheel for B5's, so I'm writing this little article on them. hopefully it gets FAQ'ed or something. thanks to anyone i took the pictures from.

Commonly referred to as the "S4 Wheel" there is more of a story behind the Avus wheel.
In 1991, Audi made a concept car called the "Avus quattro" which was infact equipped with Avus wheels. 

^^Avus quattro Concept Car
The name Avus comes from a race track near Berlin, in Germany.

^^Avus Track
Audi also has a paint color called "Avus Silver" which is only available on RS Models, TT ALMS Edition and the 25quattro S4.

^^Avus Silver 25quattro S4
All of the Avus Wheels have 6 spokes and at the end of each spoke have a trapezoid indentation.
The Original Avus Wheels are quite concave, compared to the later variations which are flat.
The ones that came on the late URS6's and all URS6 Avants were 16"x7.5" inches(I have also found information saying they came in 17" as well, but not much information on it), but on the Euro D2 S8 they were available in 18". They also came on S2's in 16".

^^16" Avus I on URS6

^^18" Avus I on S8
The Avus II came in 17" and are most famous on the B5 S4, and also came on the S6. They were also available on the Facelift D2 S8 in 18".

^^17" Avus II on B5 S4

^^18" Avus II on S8
The Avus III came on the B6(and some B7) S4 in 18". Other than the size difference, most are unaware of the difference between the B5 Avus and the B6 Avus. The difference is the angles on the B6 Avus are much sharper than the Avus II.

^^18" Avus III on S4

_Modified by verb.move at 11:57 AM 9-2-2007_

_Modified by verb.move at 12:51 PM 9-2-2007_

_Modified by verb.move at 10:38 PM 9-3-2007_

_Modified by verb.move at 10:38 PM 9-3-2007_


_Modified by verb.move at 4:51 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (verb.move)*

interesting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (Love 4 Veedub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (verb.move)*

Damn, I read this whole post, and I couldn't find a single time that you accidentally typed an "n" instead of a "v"


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_Damn, I read this whole post, and I couldn't find a single time that you accidentally typed an "n" instead of a "v"









haha, sorry to disappoint you, i guess


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_Damn, I read this whole post, and I couldn't find a single time that you accidentally typed an "n" instead of a "v"


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (verb.move)*

Great post! I have noticed the differences before though, but I must say I like the Avus I the most. The 18" version looks amazing on an UrS4 or UrS6! 
Didn't this design first appear on the revised version of the S2 Coupe for 1992? Meaning, the production version of the wheel, not the one from the concept car.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Great post! I have noticed the differences before though, but I must say I like the Avus I the most. The 18" version looks amazing on an UrS4 or UrS6! 
Didn't this design first appear on the revised version of the S2 Coupe for 1992? Meaning, the production version of the wheel, not the one from the concept car.

thanks








i just looked and apperantly it did come on the S2, as well. but in 16"'s like on the URS6. i will edit that into the post.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (verb.move)*

Nice post, but you left out one Avus wheel. The ones that came on the NuS6 in 2001-2002. It was 17X8 with an ET of 35. Looks the same as the S4.








Greg W.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (90quattrocoupe)*

Sweet post but, to me that Avus track looks pretty boring.


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi Avus Wheels (madeurotuner)*

Nice thread...


----------

